# Fesso's 56G Kaiju Kolumn



## fesso clown

I figured it was time to start a thread for my new tank. I am almost ready to get this sucker wet.

Inspiration 
Kaiju (怪獣 kaijū?) is a Japanese word that means "strange beast," but often mistakenly translated in English as "monster". Classically it may refer to any bizarre creature. The ocean is home to the most bizarre and amazing creatures, I find corals and reef life to be the most strange and bizarre creatures in the "natural" world. My goal for this tank is a mixed reef that is populated by strange, bizarre and "alien" life. To other reefers all this strangeness is par for the course and is day to day awesomeness. I am not striving for "rare" or strange in the "hobby" standarts here, to me it's ALL strange and cool shit! 









I plan to build a PCV + hydrolic cement + aragonite ribcage as the main rock structure to give the tank a "BEASTLY" look. Something like this:









Tank: 
56 G perfecto column bought from GTAA member Bigfishy
Drilled by GTAA members (thanks)
¾ Full syphon Herbie Overflow, 1 inch back-up 
DIY smoked grey glass overflow 
¾ Return through manifold to run reactors 
Return Pump: Ehiem 1260

Filtration:
DIY Sump with display fuge. GTAA member Chris S. donated the tank and the skimmer to get me started... thanks!

Skimmer:
Coralife superskimmer 60 to be replaced with SWC Xtream 160

GFO and Carbon:
Two Little Fishies Reactor 150 plumbed through return line manifold
Will add second reactor later.

Controller:
Reef Keeper Lite 
Later planned Module
SL2 for Salinity and PH

ATO: 
Avast Marine with pressure switch and back-up float switch

Flow in the DT:
2 x VorTech MP10wes
Have 1 will be getting another

Lights: 
2x24W T5HO+ 24X 3W DIY LEDS
to be replaced.... I will add more DIY LEDS or by 2xAI SOL super blu moduals or maybe Vegas.... or maybe a Radion... or maybe Vertex....

Substrate:
Caribsea Special Grade

Got the tank from Bigfishy, this is the biggest tank that I can fit in my place, I love cube tanks but one would take up too much space, the dimentions of this tank are perfect for us. 30x18x24. the stand won't fit a sump. 









Had to build a stand: 









Decided on a toothless glass overflow:








All done:









My phone died with the build pictures of the sump and plumbing progress but here's the finished result all glued and screwed and ready to add water: 









Here's the finished plumbing:









The return line terminates through 4 loc-line spouts, 2 in the back and 2 in the front with the line running across the centre brace:


----------



## sig

" ...Decided on a toothless glass overflow."

you could end up with tons of fish and snails all hanging out in your overflow. on the other side the toothless overflow may skim the surface a little better as you have more linear inches exposed for water to overflow, but I honestly just think they look better.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

The overflow has a lid also greyed out glass. 4 little risers (not installed yet) on the corners holds it about 1/4" above the edge. 

I am buying the return pump tonight from Paul, thanks for the link Greg!


----------



## fesso clown

*What now?*

WTF do I do now?????

I suppose I have to leak test it. From what I understand I need to fill it with fresh water first. I have been using Distilled water from Loblaws on my 20G so I guess I need to get 20 - 18L jugs.... FUN!!!

Here's where I don't understand what to do. Fill it with fresh water, let it run for 24+ hours to make sure it is sealed. Then, if all is good pump all the water out and mix it with the salt? Couldn't I just take out 10 G and mix a concentrated salt mix back into the nearly full tank? That would be easier! Thoughts.

There is no livestock going in for while.


----------



## explor3r

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!Hope you have lots of fun during the whole process.
I think if you fill the tank with RO water and then you drain it into a bucket after you see everything is ok, then you can mix it and have it ready to put back when you have the sand and the rock work done in the tank, hope you understand.
Good luck my friend


----------



## fesso clown

I bought an Eheim 1262 for my return (thanks Paul). I may be overpowered but I will be running 2 reactors off the manifold (gfo + carbon) and I have a diversion from the return line back to the sump so I shouldn't need to throddle back the pump which is also an option as I plumbed it with a union ball valve. 

Now I am looking into a RODI unit. The initial fill will cost half the price of a unit and it will pay for it's self over time. Anyone know if it's OK to hook up an RODI to the fauset only when needed and store it away the rest of the time? I don't have room to permanently install one. 

This is exciting!


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> Now I am looking into a RODI unit. The initial fill will cost half the price of a unit and it will pay for it's self over time. Anyone know if it's OK to hook up an RODI to the fauset only when needed and store it away the rest of the time? I don't have room to permanently install one.
> 
> This is exciting!


I think it is OK, until you have water inside chambers. Any ways guys who does it should comment

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matti2uude

I've done it like that with my RO unit for over a year now and it still works great.


----------



## PsychoFishy

fesso clown said:


> Now I am looking into a RODI unit. The initial fill will cost half the price of a unit and it will pay for it's self over time. Anyone know if it's OK to hook up an RODI to the fauset only when needed and store it away the rest of the time? I don't have room to permanently install one.
> 
> This is exciting!


This is how I have been running my RODI unit as well. I just keep it stored under my sink and use it as needed. I was told not to bother emptying the filter chambers between uses but instead to run the filter for about 10 mins once a week or so just to refresh the water that remains in the filter chambers. I've been using it for about 6 months with no problems.


----------



## 50seven

If your rockscape looks anything like your play-doh mock-up, it will be awesome! I love building stuff like that- have fun! I hope to build another rock tower for my tank- just to give more spots to place SPS...


----------



## caker_chris

very interesting build cant wait to see more


----------



## sig

I do not see properly, but I hope you have a baffles between skimmer and return. I personally will not put them so close. try to make something that you will be able to move pump to different compound

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

There are baffles in the back, it goes skimmer/bubble trap/return/fuge with the fuge section in an L shape so that the entire front of the sump is also a display. I will take some shots tomorrow. 

I filled it up today and ran the system, totally exciting balancing the syphon with the return... 

I think one of my joints on the return line is a little leaky, there is moisture showing on the seam between the pipe and a 45 fitting. Whats the best way to seal that up? it's all glued in....


----------



## bigfishy

teflon tape?


----------



## fesso clown

Greg, here is a shot of the sump where you can see the chambers. Skimmer/Bubble trap/return/display fuge. I should have made the middle baffle of the bubble trap a bit higher but it seems to work but the water only has an inch then it's right over the middle baffle, will this be a problem? 








The water test went great, everything is sealed and there is plenty of room in the sump for a power- outage. It did however yield one leaky fitting, I pulled the culprit section (yay for unions!) and cut out a 45* fitting and re-glued a new one in it's place, I way overdid the PVC glue this time to be sure...

I also found out that I am level across the front but un-level front to back. What is the best way to level me off?

I also took out the front of my return line and plugged the junction. I was going to have 4 return locline (one in each top corner) but there wasn't enough water returning to the tank to supply the 4 nozzles so now down to 2 in the back. The return line is 3/4" and there was severe gurgling in the line leading to the front 2 nozzles. Hope that fixes it.

I got allot done on the rock structure. 








After a frustrating afternoon with the hydrolic cement I switched plans and used black UV resistant pond foam to hold it all together. (that and about 150 zip-ties) I have been researching allot on rock walls and pvc structures over on RC for the last few months and am confidant that the foam is good to go in the tank.








I will coat the foam in epoxy resign and stick argonite to it. The consensous on RC is the the black pond foam doesn't need to be epoxied but I am going to do it anyway to be safe and make it sticky to be able to completely hide the foam with aragonite.


----------



## altcharacter

Saw the tank and the rock structure in person today and both of them were very impressive! Very silent when running in full syphon and very sexy. Can't wait to see this thing up and running with gsp over the whole rock structure.


----------



## TypeZERO

looking good Jeff!


----------



## J_T

Had a laugh the other day. I was doing a google search for something, and wouldn't you know it, one of your earlier pictures of the sculpture popped up!


----------



## bigfishy

J_T said:


> Had a laugh the other day. I was doing a google search for something, and wouldn't you know it, one of your earlier pictures of the sculpture popped up!


His first picture that came into my mind is Gigan from Godzilla


----------



## altcharacter

Ha, yeah Alex, I was saying to Jeff that he should put a Godzilla head on top.


----------



## fesso clown

bigfishy said:


> His first picture that came into my mind is Gigan from Godzilla


That's the idea!

I finished the monster:









I decided that I probably don't have enough rock in there, the structure is made up of almost 25 pounds of macro rock rubble. I decided on 2 strips of rock wall to add a nice 3D effect to the "ribcage" and I want to keep as much of the sand bed as clear as possible. I remembered seeing a post a while ago about ceramic rock walls being on sale from Advanced Reef Aquatics so I emailed them and sure enough they have tons of the stuff at an AMAZING price! These walls are F.ing beautiful and cool looking. The walls add another 20 pounds and I will be adding a couple of large macro rocks (about 5-10 pounds each) from my current tank and a few smaller cool pieces into the display fuge for a total of 60ish in the tank and sump. 
I bought a piece and cut it in half (easy with a hand saw) and siliconed the halves to the back of the tank. MUCH better looking than what I could have done DIY with the pond foam/macro rock/egg crate/epoxy formula. The pieces weren't quite tall enough so I did make 2 small DIY rock wall spacers at the bottom part, also helped to hold the ceramics up. Once coraline takes over hopefully it will look more seamless...



















I am filling the tank as I type... more to come....


----------



## altcharacter

I shall be the first to say this and I don't care what anyone says....

Fucking!!!! Awesome!!!

Can't wait to see this thing filled and full of frags. Great job on the ribcage Jeff!


----------



## fesso clown

*Getting wet!!!*











I rinsed the sand before putting it in but still got a bit cloudy... it's already clearing up, I stuffed the skimmer chamber with filter floss to catch all the sediment floating about...








I rested a DIY led strip on the top for a picture, that super bright spot won't be soooo bright once the lights are a suitable distance from the rim.... the fuge light looks good too (thanks Sig/Greg + whoever it was who bailed on that super great deal). I plan to run a curtain across the middle of the sump to hide the equipment and make the front mangrove/macro display "POP".


----------



## wildexpressions

I have build many scapes over the years and in fact originally based my business on them. You did an excellent job!


----------



## fesso clown

wildexpressions said:


> I have build many scapes over the years and in fact originally based my business on them. You did an excellent job!


WOW, thanks!

I am not too sure what to do next in terms of cycling the tank... I have an established 20 gallon running with about 35-40 pounds of live rock in it. Do I move a couple big pieces over to the new tank to seed the new rock and sand? Do I slowly move the contents of the 20G to the new tank? Do I avoid a major cycle that way? I am not in any rush. I haven't even tested the parameters in the new tank yet except for temp and salinity which match my 20G. I am just wiring in the equipment now...


----------



## sig

you have this tank for so long already that it is a time to get a bigger one.
you can move your statue directly to the new tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

*just testing the waters*

First water test 3 days after adding about 15-20 pounds of live rock from my 20G. I have no idea what this means in terms of cycling... I expected to see Ammonia but it's 0. Should I add more live rock over from the 20G? I am a bit confused about how to proceed and what to watch for. Any help here would be appreciated.

TEMP
79 F

Salinity
1.27

API test kits 
Ammonia, NH3/NH4+
0
Nitrite, NO2-
0
Nitrate, NO3-
20-40 ppm

HIgh Range PH 
8.0


----------



## J_T

fesso clown said:


> First water test 3 days after adding about 15-20 pounds of live rock from my 20G. I have no idea what this means in terms of cycling... I expected to see Ammonia but it's 0. Should I add more live rock over from the 20G? I am a bit confused about how to proceed and what to watch for. Any help here would be appreciated.
> 
> TEMP
> 79 F
> 
> Salinity
> 1.27
> 
> API test kits
> Ammonia, NH3/NH4+
> 0
> Nitrite, NO2-
> 0
> Nitrate, NO3-
> 20-40 ppm
> 
> HIgh Range PH
> 8.0


20-40 nitrate, that is pretty broad range.

It is possible that the mature rock dealt with any die off from being out of the water. And flew through the amonia stage.

Imo, let I sit, he nitrates should come down. If they go higher, well, that aint good. Once they are down, I would force another cycle. Either a cocktail shrimp, or pure amonia.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

J_T said:


> 20-40 nitrate, that is pretty broad range


Ya it was darker then 20 and lighter then 40 on the chart.
I will keep testing. I expect to wait until at least the second week of Sept. To add any coral or fish anyway. I don't have lights for this tank yet execpt a VHO hood from an old tank and a 30 W DIY strip of Leds. I am waiting for the AI Vega to hit the market and I bet a butt-load of Sol Blue fixtures will be up for grabs. 

JT: I finished your build thread on AP. Awesome! I'd love to come see it sometime!


----------



## altcharacter

I have a proper nitrate kit if you want to borrow it Jeff. Also, there shouldn't be too much of a cycle since you're adding LR that hadn't sat outside of water too long.


----------



## J_T

fesso clown said:


> JT: I finished your build thread on AP. Awesome! I'd love to come see it sometime!


One of these days I will get the apartment cleaned to the wife's satisfaction for company


----------



## Kweli

J_T said:


> One of these days I will get the apartment cleaned to the wife's satisfaction for company


haha, so its not just me?
My wife has a crazy compulsion to clean the house when a repair man comes over


----------



## J_T

Kweli said:


> haha, so its not just me?
> My wife has a crazy compulsion to clean the house when a repair man comes over


Mine cleans the area near the apartment door when we order delivery for dinner....

She is Getting better...

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

*let there be light!*









Found a used unit, still under warranty not cheap but I couldn't resist. Gonna hang it tomorrow.

I also picked up a SWC 120 used from a GTAAer (thanks Alex)










Nitrates have come down a little, would a half cube of Mysis shrimp instead of a cocktail shrimp be a good way to force a cycle?


----------



## J_T

Yes, and I am sure it is better as it is a food that will be introduced anyways.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fesso clown

Radion is hung, all powercords are zip-tied in place, equipment is hidden by curtain, tank is cycling! YIPPPEEEE!








I am getting tons of shadow (as expected) by my rock structure, I am going to supplement the radion with a thin low-profile coralife 2x24W T5 that I got from Sig across the front rim pointing at an angle down and back into the tank. When I hold it there it looks great and it fills in all the dark places. 
What color combo would ya'll recomend for the T5 to supplement the LED for best growth? I am mainly going to do LPS but will have some SPS and perhaps a clam or 2 eventually. I guess you call that mixed reef eh?


----------



## J_T

Its not bad having some shadows. Need somewhere to aclimate the corals to the led light

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

I'm with JT on this one, A few shadows are good for shrooms and other corals that don't need that much light. Also gives critters places to hide.

Awesome looking setup man.

As for the Mangroves I know Damsel_Den was selling a few but I don't know if she still has any. 

Also, you can order them from Ebay for fairly cheap. I'd go in on a order if you want since I wanted some for the new tank.


----------



## fesso clown

*Update time*

Here's a couple of FTS:
























New fish too, meet P.J. (real original and creative eh, I am like that with names) 








You can see a chromis there if you look, we got 3 green small ones 








And Hawk 
















These shots were taken at dusk with moonlight.


----------



## J_T

coming along nicely.


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice dude! How's the other tank doing?


----------



## fesso clown

Well it's been a long time since I have updated this thread. The main reason for that is I think the tank has finally stabilized. I had a major GHA bloom that started back when the tank was 2 months old and lasted until about 3 weeks ago. I didn't want to add any corals until it was under control. I was/am diligent on my 20% weekly water changes and I run GFO. I think the fact that I used all new macro rock (only a little live rock from my old system to seed) was the route of my phosphates and GHA problem. Finally it's subsided, I bought 4 emerald crabs and they have eaten it all up and it's not growing back.... YAY!

Here's a summery of equipment added since last update:
- second MP 10W 
- Vertex 100G/day RODI 
- Reefkeeper Elite with NET module 
Current Residences:
-Mated pair of coral banded shrimp 
-Tank raised Clown 
-P.J. Cardinal 
-Lawnmower Blennie
- 5 green Chromis 
-longnose hawkfish - (second one, we love this fish!- first one wouldn't eat and was eaten by my coral banded shrimp) 
- Strawberry Conch 
-4 Emerald crabs 
- various snails

I feel like the tank is just getting started, I am glad I was patient and stopped adding any livestock until the system is more mature and stable.

-I love the pair of MP10Wes and their ability to talk to each other and with my Radion as well. It (the Radion) puts the pumps into night mode for me!

-I also love my Avast ATO. Super simple set-up and flawless so far! I got it as a stand alone unit and highly recommend it!

-I am not sure how I feel about the Reefkeeper Elite as I can't figure out how to set it up... I will get there someday.

-My display fuge is teeming with pods and starfish and my macros are starting to take off. I can't believe how cool it is on it's self, all the little critters are so cool!

I am now starting to add more frags, I want to watch everything grow in!
Sorry for the crappy pictures, no camera, only camera phone....
Here's a shot from November, slime algae and GHA everywhere! 









Blennie hanging out in the MP10 during a water-change... Good thing I remembered to check before turning it back on or Blended-Blennie Surprise!









Acan colony I scored for a great price from the R20 opening. They are starting to colour up finally! This pic is a couple weeks old now and even in the last week they are getting redder. They're supposed to be "Candy-cane" Acans. 









Side tank shot from last week:









I have made a couple of frag runs to March and Alex in the last week. I got a few sps to try out too, they look good so far. I will try to take some good photos soon.

I still need to program the Reefkeeper Elite. I can't even get it to be seen by my computer, after several frustraiting sessions I gave up. Any Reefkeeper Elite guru's out there who can come over and help me get it online with the net module. I can offer dinner and a frag from Frag Cave, I can drive us up there sometime....


----------



## altcharacter

Hay man this is looking totally awesome! When are you coming to get your stuff, or do you want me to drop it off at your house?!?!

Good work dude, glad your crabs worked out.


----------



## fesso clown

Thanks! Ya the crabs really did their job, there's only a tuft or 2 left here and there and it's not growing back. Thanks to JT for that advice he gave someone somewhere that I remembered reading! 

I can come by sometime soon, I am on the island all weekend


----------



## altcharacter

Sweet!! I'm coming to your house and putting some aiptasia in!!!


----------



## fesso clown

*update*

A few updates:
I finally got my Reefkeeper Elite online, took a frustrating whole day but I have heater control, safety, stand-by modes for feeding ect... I am really happy with it. I managed to calibrate my PH probe too. I have the basics down and all set up!

I pulled apart my return plumbing and ran over the top of the tank. Previously I had my return coming out over my overflow box and I didn't like it. The plumbing got in the way all the time and I also couldn't figure out how to build a screen lid for the top of the tank with the plumbing in the way. I used the 3rd hole to turn my Herbie into a full Bean Animal. Now I can put a screen on top and get me a nice Wrasse!

My GHA problem is totally gone and I thought I had my parameters all in check. I assumed that because I was changing %20 a week with quality salt that my Calcium, Mag and ALK were good. I didn't have test kits so I never checked. Adding to my nonchalant attitude toward testing and checking these important ions was the fact that my tank has barely any coral in it.

I bought Calcium and ALK Salifert kits today and here are my current parameters:
Calcium: 320
ALK: 7.7
PH: 8.4
PO4: 0
No2: 0 
No3: 0
Salinity: 1.025
temp: 79

I couldn't afford the Mag test today but hopefully I'll get one soon.

The coral that I do have is a mixed bag of health. Some look great and some look not so great. I have some sps that is rocking and some that is starting to bleach. The same goes for the lps in there. The common thread is that nothing seems to actually be growing or spreading, this goes for zoas, acans and gps.... 
I wish I had a camera that works... 
I am just about finished my bucket of DD H20 salt mix that I got on sale and am considering switching salts... I don't understand how my Cal and Alk are so low with %20 waterchange every week and only 4-5 small frags of sps, a bunch of acans, a couple small hammers, a few mushrooms and some zoas. 
(blame it on the salt) 
That is all for now.


----------



## altcharacter

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/11/chemistry


----------



## fesso clown

Here's a couple of shots of my display fuge. 








Anyone know the name of the green macro that's totally taking over?


----------



## altcharacter

How is the mangrove doing dude?


----------



## fesso clown

The mangrove is rocking! Thanks again. You can see it's roots in the shot.


----------



## 50seven

fesso clown said:


> Anyone know the name of the green macro that's totally taking over?


Isn't that grape caulerpa (_caulerpa racemosa_)?


----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> Isn't that grape caulerpa (_caulerpa racemosa_)?


That is my non professional algae opinion


----------



## JayPetro

Yeah a caulerpa for sure. I had the same one just go sexual, water was brown for a couple days but cleared nicely after some added carbon. Keep it trimmed and lots of light and you should be okay. It did grow amazing when I had it, maybe too good, and there wasn't enough nutrients anymore, hard to say exactly what caused it. No more caulerpa for me though.


----------



## fesso clown

I figured it was some kind of caulerpa but I haven't been able to find an exact photo example while searching. 
As for it going sexual, well I really don't want that to happen, I think that happens when it grows too big to be fed. My Po4 and No3 levels are undetectable... I checked yesterday.... I think I will prune the hell out of it today, I doubt I'll be able to get rid of it all it but I suppose if I keep it small and allow it to grow out and prune back every couple of weeks I might be OK and it will be doing a great nutrient export job...
Too bad, I love how it looks but I don't want to deal with potential clean-up from a macro orgy...


----------



## J_T

fesso clown said:


> I figured it was some kind of caulerpa but I haven't been able to find an exact photo example while searching.
> As for it going sexual, well I really don't want that to happen, I think that happens when it grows too big to be fed. My Po4 and No3 levels are undetectable... I checked yesterday.... I think I will prune the hell out of it today, I doubt I'll be able to get rid of it all it but I suppose if I keep it small and allow it to grow out and prune back every couple of weeks I might be OK and it will be doing a great nutrient export job...
> Too bad, I love how it looks but I don't want to deal with potential clean-up from a macro orgy...


You will know when it is time to prune. It will start to fade in color.

My tang used to love it. When I worked at the pet store, I would "baby sit" tangs. Bring them back with full bellies


----------



## 50seven

Did some reading about this stuff, and in the state of California, they've had such a problem with it getting in the watersheds that it's as illegal to posses as weed or crack


----------



## altcharacter

California provides 75% of all of north americas produce so they have to be very invasive when it comes to non-native species. 

I remember back in the 80's when the med-fly invaded and they use to fly over the city at 9pm and spray the whole town with pesticides. They would have an air siren and as a kid...you would run (not walk) to get into your house before the white curtain dropped.


----------



## J_T

And everything from Cali causes cancer! LOL


----------



## fesso clown

After 3 weeks of water changes with new salt my Alk and Calcium are coming up. I switched from DD H2o salt to Reef Crystals. Go figure.

Current parameters:
Cal: 490
Alk: 8.3
PO4: 0 
Nitrate: 0 
Nitrite: 0 
PH: 8.2
Salinity: 1.025

I had 2 jumpers over the weekend, sadly my long nosed hawk fish and a chromis went hardwood surfing...

I set a self imposed moratorium on buying anything until I get my parameters in check and I am also waiting to find out if I will be moving soon. Despite that I picked up 4 more mangrove pods for the display fuge and a couple frags from fragbox last week.

Here's a couple current FTS with crap camera:


----------



## george

Where did you got the mangroves from?


----------



## fesso clown

george said:


> Where did you got the mangroves from?


From a guy on Aquarium Pros. They are red mangroves, great price, he's in Brampton though. 
Here's the ad 
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=32539&title=red-mangrove-pods&cat=43
You might need to register to see it. It's a total PITA but worth it to access their classifieds. 
Cheers


----------



## george

Thanks. I already have an account.


----------



## fesso clown

Check out these [email protected] mother-fathers:



































Hanging out in the last tuft of GHA in my tank...













































I love these guys, Japanese Redfin Waspfish.


----------



## Shoryureppa

They look so sinister. Kinda like a manga character. Awesome!


----------



## TypeZERO

Wow cool looking fish!
They look like max payne goby/blennys


----------



## explor3r

Cool evil punkers


----------



## fesso clown

Update time. SpS are doing great, I started using Kalk in my ATO about 6 weeks ago. First I used B-Ionic Buffer for a few weeks to get my levels where I wanted them, I figured out my evaporation rate and set my Reefkeeper multi-timer to run my ATO pump for 30 seconds every 25 minutes. The pump will only turn on when the tank needs water because I left the Avast ATO in the loop. Seems to be keeping my levels completely stable.

Here's a FTS


----------



## fesso clown

Here's the AIO I won at the BBQ. Donated by JT acrylics. I had Jon drill it for me and I plumbed it into the main tank:



























Here it is all up and running. Home to my designer clowns from Krakenauctions.


----------



## fesso clown

I just pulled the trigger on this skimmer from Avast Marine:








Got my shipping notice and am very excited to get this bad boy. I went with the smoked acrylic option not pictured.

My clowns finally found their home:


----------



## explor3r

Jeff everything is looking very pretty I love what you had done with the acrylic tank it looks so nice specially with the lamp shade it looks unique and it suits the tank...keep it up and post more pictures....rock and roll!!!!!


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> Jeff everything is looking very pretty I love what you had done with the acrylic tank it looks so nice specially with the lamp shade it looks unique and it suits the tank...keep it up and post more pictures....rock and roll!!!!!


Thanks Alex. 
Here's a couple more shots (sorry for the terrible phone pics)
Sexy Shrimp on anemone:


















Pics of the main tank:


----------



## Taipan

Sexy all around.  Can't wait to hear about your experiences with the skimmer as well.


----------



## fesso clown

fesso clown said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this skimmer from Avast Marine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered on Tuesday, shipped to my door Friday morning. Under $400 for the skimmer, sicce psk-1000 pump and swabbie kit. I am well impressed!
> Now I have to build the damn thing.


----------



## rickcasa

What's a swabbie kit?


----------



## Taipan

The next level of convenience/laziness in the skimmer market. It will automatically clean the top rim of the skimmer cup of 'gunk' and waste; making it more efficient. Fesso's model also comes with a waste receptical that also pumps/drains the waste into a separate canister for ease of maintenance and increased volume of waste collection  . So envious.


----------



## fesso clown

rickcasa said:


> What's a swabbie kit?


Ahoy! It's for swabbing the poop neck.


----------



## fesso clown

This one is better, has funny music to go along with it:


----------



## fesso clown

*Photo update*

I finally got a new phone (lived with a smashed screen for the last 3 months and couldn't take pictures) I still haven't figured out how to take good pictures with it yet though. 
The tank is doing great!

Clown loves to host the torch!









FTS









FTS with second tank on left









Satellite tank close up on anemone shrimp 









Satellite FTS









messy wires ( cleaned up this morning after looking at this picture):









Mangrove have really taken off!


----------



## sig

WOW. simply beautiful. patience pays 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Jeff your tank looks so different than what it use to be. Amazing job with your new addiction!


----------



## fesso clown

Scored a few new pieces from Frag Cave (Thanks Alex!) for the nano-satellite. It's starting to look really good!


----------



## sig

very nice. your rock structure pays off now. Beautiful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear

Alex is very creative to have those zoas trees!


----------



## teemee

Looks really, really good.


----------



## 12273

Hey Jeff !

How are the clowns doing? Liking there new home? Mine are doing great and survived the power outage.

They had a domestic disturbance yesterday. I've never seen fish move so fast. The big (female I'm guessing) was going crazy darting at the little one and chasing. The small one twitches and she leaves him alone. Now they are peaceful again. But yesterday a couple times he stood up to her and went face to face literally. He Better behave himself LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

Photo update, tank is doing well.










New Flame Hawk




































some frags for sale... cheap, hit me up.


----------



## lloydj

WOW 

I think you need a bigger tank !! 

Looks amazing !


----------



## sig

WOW. you learned how to take pictures. Seriously Jeff? It is first time I see your beautiful tank. I know it was also nice before, but due to the bad photography it never was so good.

As Loyd mentioned you really need a bigger tank. Let me know when you are ready and we Will figure out something

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757

Hey Jeff,

Thats a great looking tank.


----------

